# FS/FF 22" Silver Arowana



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

$50 or... whatever you want to pay... or... take it for free!!! please!


i was taking care of this for a friend but he's moving to another country permanently and i want to free up the 80g tank he's in for some other projects. not firm on the price i just put one there for the sake of, i just want him to be able to find a good home. he's a tough one, having jumped out of the tank and felt down some stairs a few times and survived it all.

Pick Up in Richmond please.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

bump!! 

lol wow he jumped out and fell down some stairs.??? i gotta tell that story to my friends taht keep bigger fish.. lol thats crazy


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

ya we were moving the tank with half water from the 2nd floor to 1st when he decided to be angry, jumped up, bit my friend's nipple, and rolled down the stairs. bloodspot on carpet and pictures of a bleeding nipple to prove it. we named it WAR MACHINE.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Tarobot said:


> ya we were moving the tank with half water from the 2nd floor to 1st when he decided to be angry, jumped up, bit my friend's nipple, and rolled down the stairs. bloodspot on carpet and pictures of a bleeding nipple to prove it. we named it WAR MACHINE.


LMFAO!!!!
Sorry to derail, but you must post the picture now to prove it! HAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

*daily bump someone take him off my hands please~


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Free bump for a good chuckle, wow that's a big fish.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

*possible pending but bump anyway~ ~ ~


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh Trevor he is beautiful!


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

*bumpbump* people like to send PMs and then don't respond! T.T /cry.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

hope he can find a good home! 
bump for you too!!


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

call up Vancouver's Aquarium, tell them the story and see if they'll take him.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Is the dorsal fin healing? Are their any other damages? If not I might take it as I like FREE monsters.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

hgi said:


> call up Vancouver's Aquarium, tell them the story and see if they'll take him.


Very unlikely VA will take the fish. It is hard for them to accept fish from general public as they might not know what the fish carrys. Not saying your fish has some kind of disease, it is just a pre-caution VA takes to protect its own stock.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

charles said:


> Very unlikely VA will take the fish. It is hard for them to accept fish from general public as they might not know what the fish carrys. Not saying your fish has some kind of disease, it is just a pre-caution VA takes to protect its own stock.


I am sure they "Quarantine" all their "new stocks", if not, maybe they should start doing so. 

---
free bump. If I had a tank suitable for him, I would take him right away.
My current fish would end up food for him right now


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I thought of the idea after reading this, 
Uncommon fish departs Preuss' Pets

I'm sure they would quarantine all new fish they receive or at least I'd hope they would, doesn't hurt to call.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

They will do that when they order fish in. Imagine everyone started calling them about taking over some monster fish? How many quarantine tanks they need?

And you know the best way to quarantine your new fish will require one or more of older fish. I am sure they will do you a favor for taking an unwanted fish from just about any one with a thought of they might lose one of their own fish...


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

People do call them about free fish and they dont accept them...


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

*bumpbump~ PM me with your contact number please~


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

Free bump for the nipple biter!


----------



## Buffer (Apr 29, 2010)

Just cook him up and eat it. 

If not, I would of donate him to Island Pets so we can have a better home.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i wonder if they'd take him, perhaps i can ask.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

*a showing pending but bump~


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

*daily bumpbump


----------

